# Khan Academy Users



## vrses (Nov 16, 2013)

Who here is on Khan Academy? For those who are unaware of what Khan Academy is, it's a free, educational site with hundreds and thousands of lessons on a range of topics - very interesting too. My username on the site is 'vrses' if anyone wants to know. I'm curious, what courses do people follow, and are any more useful or helpful than others?


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

I've seen some videos. He leaves out sometimes important data (like hypotheses of theorems that tell you when you can't use them).
I prefer the MIT opencourseware, but Kahn isn't bad. Paul's Online notes are fantastic.


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

I plan on completing EVERY mathematical section before deciding if I need to return to school for some math degree. I have a BS in Food Science from University...


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

I play around on there occasionally and I like the format but it's all a bit low leveled for me, 

I'm currently doing a couple of courses on Coursera but struggling to find the time to keep up with them.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

William I am said:


> I've seen some videos. He leaves out sometimes important data (like hypotheses of theorems that tell you when you can't use them).
> I prefer the MIT opencourseware, but Kahn isn't bad. Paul's Online notes are fantastic.





LostTheMarbles said:


> I play around on there occasionally and I like the format but it's all a bit low leveled for me,
> 
> I'm currently doing a couple of courses on Coursera but struggling to find the time to keep up with them.


I like Khan Academy because of the bite-size chunks, and the informal style.
Thanks for pointing out the other options, I'll have to give them a try.

Incidentally -- does anyone know of good free Latin courses online? I've tried the Wheelock's Latin site, but it doesn't give proper pronunciation for most of the examples...


----------



## vrses (Nov 16, 2013)

LostTheMarbles said:


> I play around on there occasionally and I like the format but it's all a bit low leveled for me,
> 
> I'm currently doing a couple of courses on Coursera but struggling to find the time to keep up with them.


I've never been very good at math and so the math is pretty good for me! Some I grasp easy, some I struggle a little with. I've felt for a while that my math hasn't been up to scratch, so for now this site is great. 

I'm doing (or waiting) for a couple courses on Coursera! Enjoying the Hollywood course, and can't wait for the upcoming ones, who knows how much time I will have though as I have a new job, and plan to work as many hours as possible...


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Naturally, when anyone, Sal or otherwise, reinvents the wheel, some corners will need to be smoothed out.

Couple reservations I have: The approach is heavily reliant on repetition, one of the very same pitfalls secondary education succumbs to. Also, the practice questions are too 'in-a-vacuum' and don't demand the synthesis of concepts and higher complexity/strategy of true problem solving needed to succeed in one's career.

All told, I'm totally rooting for sites like this, Udacity, Coursera, CodeAcademy, and the like to flourish.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

I find it and opencourseware useful when I get stuck on my homework and need someone to show me the same material either again, or again in a different way. That way, I can try a couple of different methods and get an idea of why whatever I'm supposed to be doing works and how it works (which a lot of teachers / professors leave out) and can more easily figure out what I'm doing. After taking a look at those and asking another friend who's good with maths, I pretty much understand it well enough to be able to finish my homework and do well on my exam.


----------



## SicIndigo (Feb 2, 2016)

I think it's a great site. I had shown me I don't know as much as I thought lol, so now I am relearning for free and that's how it should be.


----------



## lizw47 (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't like the fact that it's all STEM subjects. I'm interested in different subjects so honestly the website doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------

